# Trinidad (D.R.) Trini Petite Maduro Cigar Review - Good for a small petite cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried this cigar by buying a brick of 35. I've only smoked 2 so far, but I find them really enjoyable for the car ride home or 20 minutes or so w...

Read the full review here: Trinidad (D.R.) Trini Petite Maduro Cigar Review - Good for a small petite cigar


----------

